# Belt Drive



## Cobra (Oct 10, 2015)

i am building a tool post grinder. 
I am using a 5/8 hp router as the motor to drive the spindles.  
Looking at using either a 2v belt or a round belt for the drive. 
Any thoughts on the options?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 10, 2015)

I believe the round belt provides a much smoother operation than a v belt. A v belt is much stiffer at the seam and you can feel it as it goes around the pulleys. and that will show up in the finish of the work.


----------



## Andre (Oct 10, 2015)

Harbor Freight sells small (4" round) replacement V belts for rock tumblers they sell. You can probably turn them inside out and run them on their back, for less friction.

Lots of places sell round belting, made for watchmakers lathes and accessories. you order a roll and make any size belt you require.


----------



## Cobra (Oct 10, 2015)

I can get either the small bee belts or the round belts in selected sizes at McMaster Carr. 
Just looking for advise on the direction to go.  
I suppose I could make pullies for each size but would like to have some indication of a direction to start from. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 21, 2015)

I have used a dumore TPG and they use round belts . And so does The motorized whirly we used on the surface grinder .


----------



## f350ca (Oct 21, 2015)

My vintage Dumore uses a  flat belt.

Greg


----------



## Sandia (Oct 22, 2015)

My WWII vintage Dumore also has a flat belt. Might check on vacuum cleaner belts at walmart >


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 24, 2015)

Here's a style of belt that K O Lee used on their tool & cutter grinders.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GATES-5...387841?hash=item2a53e8bc01:g:nLMAAOSwjVVVnYSI

It runs very smooth and quite.  The  belt has steel wires in it for higher torque and fast RPM's.  Depending on the pulley sizes used, can provide up to near 1 HP.  My K O Lee has a 1/2 HP 3450 RPM motor and haven't yet bogged it down.  The pulleys/sheaves are a 60 degree vee with  a width of 3/16 at the top, maybe a 1/32 radius at the bottom.

Ken


----------



## coolidge (Oct 24, 2015)

Cobra whats the RPM on that router? Typically they are 10,000 to 20,000 that seems way too fast for a belt.


----------



## Cobra (Oct 24, 2015)

Speed of the router will be between 4000 and 8000 using a speed reducer.
The un-regulated speed of the router measures at 29000.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 24, 2015)

coolidge said:


> ........ Typically they are 10,000 to 20,000 that seems way too fast for a belt.



The Dumore motor runs at around 15,000 RPM for their tool post grinders.  Not really too fast for a flat belt.  The 5M series steel core belt can run much higher than 15K RPM.  I don't know off hand what that translate into FPM, but it's a lot!


----------



## cascao (Oct 28, 2015)

Look for:
The rated HP per belt at your RPM; (V belts has much more capability than round unreinforced belts)
The pulleys diameter, and the belt minimum recommended diameters; (For smaller pulleys look for smaller section and non reinforced belts)
The maximum recommended speed for chosen belt. (If anything work at this moment, take a look at flat and synchronous belts)


----------

